# IPhone 5s photos disappeared



## SehamMo (Dec 9, 2017)

I am facing an issue with an old iphone 5s device.

the phone memory is full and the storage availabilty is 0byte 

the problem is with photo albums when i open the photos app I find non of my 10,000+ photos and sometimes I only found 

that when I open the app the screen turned white empty even photo folders disappeard.



And I notice that some times the photos album got the numbers of photos increasing suddenly like the phone restoring it 

and it return to zero again.





when i chick the iphone storage I found that the photos still take 20GB of the iphone memory which means its still in the 

iphone but i cant found it.



I tried to plug the iphone on the computer to see if i can access and download the photos but I found about 6 folders but all

of them embty except the first on open with only 16 JPEG files wich i couldent review.


----------

